# "Storm" ..... @ 18 days old.



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

I got these shots today. He's so proud looking here
at just 18 days old. 
All he has to do is see me and he comes running. 
No,... he's absolutely NOT spoiled!


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

aww gorgeous.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Storm is a "looker" will he darken up much????


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Storm is beautiful! I can see why he would be spoiled


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

arcane said:


> Storm is a "looker" will he darken up much????


Storm is a cremello colt (thus the blue eyes). He will remain the same color he is now.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

TriplePinesFarm said:


> Storm is a cremello colt (thus the blue eyes). He will remain the same color he is now.


Gorgeous...simply stunning, I am a bit daft about horses, but I know what pleases the eye


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh wow! And look at those legs!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Storm*

STORM is just gorgeous!

Congratulations!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Don't let the Lone Range see him? I remember one of the horses Wlater rode in th eTV show Walker, Texas Ranger, had blueeyes. Storm is beautiful.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

WOW look at those muscles! He's fantastic! I'd be spoiling him too.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

What a beauty!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is just gorgeous. I thought of the Lone Ranger too when I saw him. Those muscles and eyes will get the girls galloping to him.


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

Reminds me of a horse I used to ride years ago. He's gonna grow up to be very good looking.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

wow... amazing colour!!!! sounds like a real charmer too!!


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow... Stunning! What does he weigh?? You are lucky to have that beauty! Congrats.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

He is so handsome - I think you said he was related to Benny - any recent pics of him?????


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

He is just stunning, look at those big blue eyes.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow! He's a handsome guy, isn't he? We have quarter horses - one sorrel and one dark bay. Do you show? Is the stud yours?

How's your girl after the "fishing incident?"


----------

